# Multiple Trouble Codes



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Without looking up the codes, I'd suggest having the battery ground cable replaced. There's a known problem with the factory cables in that the crimp was bad and it can cause all kinds of electrical gremlins.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I'f youre in the US or CAN Id suggest you get a scan with a different scan tool. Besides the P0324, P0325, none of those codes will be set by a 2013 North American Cruze. Or really any other 2013 NA GM car for that matter.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Start with https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html and then clear the codes. If they come back then start with the first code to be displayed.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

obermd said:


> Start with https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html and then clear the codes. If they come back then start with the first code to be displayed.


First thing that needs to be done is to find out the real DTCs the car has stored, with a dedicated scan tool. The car doesn't set those codes. I'd wager the Hum module has a software glitch, or something is getting corrupted by the module itself, or in its transmission to Verizon HQ. One more reason not to use aftermarket components that can send data like this. It'll be great when OBD3 gives you a citation or puts your car in limp mode for a load of DTCs that aren't really there.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I can confirm that with the exception of P0324 and P0325, none of the codes are listed in the factory service manual.


----------



## Judy12 (Feb 24, 2019)

Okay. Thanks guys. I will try getting scanned by a different scanner first. Then I'll have the battery cable checked out. 

I totally spaced out and forgot to mention that is get a couple warning lights, indicators while I'm driving. The first says service air bag, then one says service tire monitoring system, and the last one is service anti theft system.

That's why I thought it might be the ECM. I would like it much better if it was just a battery cable though. How hard are those to replace?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Not hard, but it has "special coverage": 10 years or 120,000 miles. If the dealer if following the directive, they only need a "report" of it, they don't have to duplicate the issue.

Special Coverage #14311: Negative Battery Cable


----------

